# the wait is over



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok guys since yall can't wait for it to be finished , here comes some pic of the ORANGE CRUSH


































































well that it, i still have to put the headlights back in and i'm gonna do a lil black pinstripin on it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn::rockn::rockn: I Love it !!! Good job woodbutcher , It was worth the wait:bigok:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

That thing is sweet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freakin awesome! :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks fellas, i was a lot of work .


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

that is so bad***, i wanna do mine now ha


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

D#mn Wood Butcher that turned out great! Good job man..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually pay someone to paint the custom builds....... Hint*Hint*


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

might need to get some tips from ya


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

after doin it i dont know if i would do another . it was some serious work involved


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

codyh said:


> might need to get some tips from ya


 :agreed:


wood butcher said:


> after doin it i dont know if i would do another . it was some serious work involved


 let me know your price:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's some nice looking orange. from the looks of it, you did a spankin job on it.
so let's get some details! what did you paint it with? process involved?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Very good Wood now bring it over to hit the pond.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Beer Holder Hood is cool. Did you make that? I have never seen that before.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Beer Holder Hood is cool. Did you make that? I have never seen that before.


no its from loudervision


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> that's some nice looking orange. from the looks of it, you did a spankin job on it.
> so let's get some details! what did you paint it with? process involved?


*cough*


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

is the orange ewasier to spot when floating in a pond, just curious. Looks to nice to get dirty. Remember the orange one in quad mag. bout 6-8 months back, had exhaist stacks out the hood and crome everything.thnk it was over 800cc.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

oh were u waitin for a answer? the process is remove all plastics and what i did was wet sand with a medium grit sand sponge the water keeps the scratches down. i frist used some of that plastic bond paint let dry and then wet sand. the orange was regular spray paint , spray a light coat, wet sand , spray a coat, wet sand and so on for about 4 coats. it really seemed that the paint made the plastic shrink cuz when i was puttin it back together most of the screw holes did line back up too well. the center snorks were a pain in the azz , i had to cram the 3 2in pipes in the opening it was really tight . relocated the over flow bottle, that was simple . the rad louver started off as an ac side cover i found in a dumpster(one man trash ,anothers treasure) cut it out and welded the sides on it and there u go.the slim lined front rack, i just cut it where i liked and then welded in some carriage bolts in the pipe ends and grounded then smooth . the lay down backrest well just laid it flat and drill some new holes and stuck the pins back in.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> is the orange ewasier to spot when floating in a pond, just curious. Looks to nice to get dirty. Remember the orange one in quad mag. bout 6-8 months back, had exhaist stacks out the hood and crome everything.thnk it was over 800cc.


i put it in some mud today after takin pic of it , so its no virgin anymore:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Pimpin!! :afro:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice job. It looks real good. I also like the rad cover. Great idea.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep you goin to get a tang sponsor for sure.... looks good .. did you use a clear coat??


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker said:


> yep you goin to get a tang sponsor for sure.... looks good .. did you use a clear coat??


no i still want to put some black pinstripson it then i may hit it with a couple coats of clear


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

taking your time shows tim good job son.. now get on the road friday to mud stock


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man. Love the orange.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks saweeeeettttt I'm lovin it, lookin purdy


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats soooooo Pimp right there....

Bang Up Job Bro, Massive Kuddos to you:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so that was just a krylon paint for plastic? how many cans are needed?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks very good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna do mine next right tim? :rockn: I'll pick a color... hmm....


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks jam up. Good job


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> so that was just a krylon paint for plastic? how many cans are needed?


yea it was just a plastic bonding paint for the first few coats the just regular paint after. paint will adhere to paint just wet sand between coats. i think it was around 12 or 13 cans , but most all parts have 4 or 5 coats on them


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks real good, i bet your happy your almost done lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks real good!!!!


----------

